# Looking for Sub in South Central PA



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey All,

Picked up a few new accounts and we are in need of some additonal subs. Anyone interested let me know. I will give ya the details if intrested.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## PINNACLE PLOWER (Oct 26, 2005)

Mike
Imay be able to help you out. I am located near Reading area, not sure what area you are looking for.


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey Pinnacle,

thx for the offer, may be a little far. The accts are in York, PA.

Mike


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

hey mike send you or brian out to do them :waving: 

tom


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

LOL,

who do you think uses the International, lol!!!!

Tom 

give me a call tomorrow!!!

Mike


----------



## dbcmjp (Jan 7, 2006)

Mike,

I didn't know if this for this year '06-07, let me know. I might be able to help out this year.

Thanks,

Mike
717-600-5642


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey Mike,

What equipment are you running. We do have some stuff available this year also. Actually some down your way also.

Let me know

Mike


----------



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

I am interested if you have anything in Waynesboro, Greencastle area. Also operate in Hagerstown, MD
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## dbcmjp (Jan 7, 2006)

Mike,

I have 5 Trucks (1 8.5 v-plow and the rest straight blades), 2 blower, and 2 fisher spreaders. Looking at possibly picking up a skid steer. Let me know. You can call me on my cell 717-600-5642.

Thanks,

Mike

3-F250, 1-F150, Chevy Blazer


----------



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

*Harrisburg*

Mike,
I am in the Harrisburg area. I have a few York County accounts. What are you looking for?


----------



## dbcmjp (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking for more commercial then residential, let me know if we can help! I currently have lots in Southern, Western, and Eastern York Co. Feel free to call my cell 717-600-5642. 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Anyone around the Elizabethtown/Hershey (Rte. 743) area looking to pick up a driveway? If so, please PM me. My Mom/Step Dad will need their driveway done this year (step-dad had some medical issues this year and won't be able to clear the drive himself). 

It's a paved 2 car wide x approx. 50' long drive. 

I help plow a large commercial up around the Harrisburg/Colonial Park area, and can't make it down to Mom's before she leaves for work in the morning. I'd prefer to find a local board member to take care of them, as opposed to hiring some unknown plower.

Thanks,
Mike (440trk)


----------

